# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا > مقاله: ارتباط تلفن همراه با استفاده از Bluetooth

## zehs_sha

با سلام به همه دوستان عزیز
تبریک من به مناسبت عید مبعث و درود سلام صلوات بر خاتم انبیاء و آرزوی ظهور یگانه منجی بشریت 
در لینک زیر مقاله ای فارسی (نزدیک 250 صفحه گرد آوری شده) جهت ارتباط بلوتوث بین دو تلفن همراه که امیدوارم مفید واقع شود:

http://ehsanlinux.persiangig.ir/other/bluetooth.zip 

دو مثال هم وجود دارد که با استفاده از netbeans توسعه یافته است 
http://ehsanlinux.persiangig.ir/other/Sample%231.zip 
http://ehsanlinux.persiangig.ir/other/Sample%233.zip 
چنانچه راجب به api های توسعه یافته اطلاعات بیشتری نیاز داشته باشید لینک زیر (که در مقاله فوق به قسمت مهم اشاره شده است)

http://ehsanlinux.persiangig.ir/othe...rogramming.pdf 

چنانچه بخواهید بدون درگیری در api پیچیده بلوتوث در مثال یک به قسمت client , server مراجعه کنید و آن را بررسی کنید 

در مثال 3 یک بازی دو نفره با بلوتوث انجام شده است : 
http://ehsanlinux.persiangig.ir/other/Sample%233.zip 



دوستانی که می خواهند برنامه نویسی bluetooth انجام بدهند نیاز به API (JSR 82) نیاز دارند که می توانند از لینک زیر دانلود کنند :http://ehsanlinux.persiangig.com/jav...-mrel-spec.zip



*Wireless Application Programming with J2ME and Bluetooth* 
http://developers.sun.com/mobility/m...es/bluetooth1/ 
http://developers.sun.com/mobility/m...es/bluetooth2/ 
http://www.ub.uib.no/elpub/2004/h/41...teroppgave.pdf 
http://www.javabluetooth.com/ 
http://www.nowires.org/Talks-PDF/Klings.pdf
*آموزش جاوا به زبان فارسی:*
http://ehsanlinux.persiangig.ir/other/javalearn.pdf

----------


## zehs_sha

و ....
http://ehsanlinux.persiangig.com/java/

----------


## zehs_sha

http://today.java.net/pub/a/today/20...bluetooth.html

http://www.jsr82.com/jsr-82-sample-device-discovery/

http://www2.sys-con.com/itsg/virtual...ins/index.html

http://developers.sun.com/mobility/a...luetoothintro/

http://articles.techrepublic.com.com...-6171367.html#

----------


## m_karimi

سلام

فایل zip خراب است .download نمی شود.

----------


## zehs_sha

درست شد یکبار دیگر امتحان کنید ممنون

----------


## zehs_sha

Simple Bluetooth Communication in J2ME
http://www.codeguru.com/java/article.php/c13147

----------


## Mohsen J2me

دوست عزیز pdf های فارسی اش رو هم قرار بده :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## zehs_sha

با سلام به همه دوستان عزیز
تبریک من به مناسبت عید مبعث و درود سلام صلوات بر خاتم انبیاء و آرزوی ظهور یگانه منجی بشریت 
در لینک زیر  مقاله ای جهت ارتباط بلوتوث بین دو تلفن همراه  که امیدوارم مفید واقع شود:

http://ehsanlinux.persiangig.ir/other/bluetooth.zip

دو مثال هم وجود دارد که با استفاده از netbeans توسعه یافته است 
http://ehsanlinux.persiangig.ir/other/Sample%231.zip

http://ehsanlinux.persiangig.ir/other/Sample%233.zip
چنانچه راجب به api های توسعه یافته اطلاعات بیشتری نیاز داشته باشید لینک زیر (که در مقاله فوق به قسمت مهم اشاره شده است)

http://ehsanlinux.persiangig.ir/othe...rogramming.pdf

چنانچه بخواهید بدون درگیری در   api  پیچیده بلوتوث در مثال یک به قسمت client , server مراجعه کنید و آن را بررسی کنید 

در مثال 3 یک بازی دو نفره با بلوتوث انجام شده است : 
http://ehsanlinux.persiangig.ir/other/Sample%233.zip

----------


## benyamin_pc

*لینک آموزش جاوا به فارسی خراب است*

----------


## zehs_sha

> *لینک آموزش جاوا به فارسی خراب است*


مشكلي ندارد دوباره چك فرماييد

----------


## avandfardi

مرسی ! خیلی محتاجشون بودم! داشتی بازم مشتاقم!

baabaa_leng_deraz@yahoo.com

----------


## Alamat Soal

من که نه ولی به درد یکی از دوستام خورد. مرسی

----------


## ali_rahimi1365

SALAM DUST AZIZ.MAN BE IN PDFHA BE SHEDAT NIAZ DARAM.FAGHAT IN FILAYE ZIP SHODE BAZ NEMISHAN NEMIDONAM CHERA.MISHE BE MAN SENDESHON KONI.BARA POROJECT PAYANI NIAZ DARAMESHON.IN MAILAME BEHEM SEND KON AGE MAGHDURE.YA TO HAMIN SITE BEHEM JAVAB BEDE.ADD MAI:ali_fivb65@yahoo.com mer30 :لبخند:

----------


## pc_hex

سلام . اسمتونو هم نمی دونم . من در فروم های دیگه در قسمت سخت افزار فعالیت میکنم البته نه در این سایت . میخواستم برنامه نویسی یاد بگیرم . رشته ی هنرستان و دانشگاه من الکترونیک بود . میتونم آی سی ها رو پروگرام کنم . 
شما کمی فایل آموزش برنامه نویسی بصورت فشرده میتونین برای آپلود کنین؟؟؟
ممنون میشم . 
راستی یک سوال::::
چطور از ویژوال بیسیک برای ذخیره نهایی در sql serverاستفاده کنم ؟؟؟
ممنون میشم  اگه جواب بدین و یا از دوستان و همکاران در این سایت کمک بگیرین . 
با تشکر 
www.pchex.blogfa.com

----------


## hamed2100

در مورد midletpascal سوالی داشتم .نمیدونم جاش اینجا هست یا نه . اما کسی از دوستان هست که بدونه چطوری میشه در midletpascal یک آرایه پویا ایجاد کنیم؟

----------


## vbnovin

سلام در مورد این دوستمون pc_hex بهتر یه بسری به پستهای (vb ) ویژوال بیسیک بزنید که فکر کنم از جامع ترین سورسها و تایپکها را شامل میشود و جواب سئوالتن به آسانی پیدا میشود البته منم در یکی از پستهام یک نمونه برنامه سورس آماده گذاشتم ...

----------


## ShAhin23

دوست عزیز، ممنون از زحماتی که کشیدین

اگه ممکنه لطفاً طریقۀ استفاده از مثالی رو که در این لینک قرار دادین، توضیح بدین:
http://ehsanlinux.persiangig.ir/other/Sample%231.zip

من این برنامه رو روی دو مدل از گوشی های Sony Ericsson نصب کردم امّا عمل نمی کنه؟!
مشکل از کجاست؟

----------


## q.bigdeli

لينك مثال ها خراب است صفحه دانلود خراب است لطفا اصلاح نمائيد - تشكر

----------


## سارا_1372

دوست عزیز یا دیگر مدیران اگر امکان براشون هست لینکهای خراب رو درست و تمام لینک ها رو تجمیع کنند تا این قدر مشکل پیش نیاد.. اخه مطلب بسیار جالبه اما همه ی لینک ها غیر فعال...

----------


## csharpspider

> با سلام به همه دوستان عزیز
> تبریک من به مناسبت عید مبعث و درود سلام صلوات بر خاتم انبیاء و آرزوی ظهور یگانه منجی بشریت 
> در لینک زیر مقاله ای فارسی (نزدیک 250 صفحه گرد آوری شده) جهت ارتباط بلوتوث بین دو تلفن همراه که امیدوارم مفید واقع شود:
> 
> http://ehsanlinux.persiangig.ir/other/bluetooth.zip 
> 
> دو مثال هم وجود دارد که با استفاده از netbeans توسعه یافته است 
> http://ehsanlinux.persiangig.ir/other/Sample%231.zip 
> http://ehsanlinux.persiangig.ir/other/Sample%233.zip 
> ...


 *
این تاپیک در لیست تاپیک های اصلی قرار داره ولی همه لینک های دانلودش خرابه*

----------

